

Pivotal Introduces World’s First Open Source, Enterprise-Class Big Data Suite - twic
http://pivotal.io/big-data/press-release/pivotal-introduces-first-open-source-enterprise-grade-big-data-product-suite

======
twic
This might not be that exciting for most people on HN. However, the Greenplum
parallel database is pretty decent at what it does:

[http://www.slideshare.net/emcacademics/dcd01-final](http://www.slideshare.net/emcacademics/dcd01-final)

I don't believe there is another mature, production-grade parallel RDBMS in
the open source world, so this has the potential to be quite interesting.

~~~
dpw
Has any Greenplum DBMS code actually been released yet? Please correct me if I
am wrong, but as far as I can tell, there is only a commitment to release it
at some indeterminate point in the future. Until that commitment is fulfilled,
it is not open source.

~~~
twic
As far as I know, nothing has been released, and there is no public timescale
or plan for doing so. I don't doubt the intention, but no, we shouldn't count
these chickens just yet.

So, please read the last paragraph as "I don't believe there is _any_ mature,
production-grade parallel RDBMS in the open source world, so this has the
potential to be quite interesting."

